# is this normal or its just lust?



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Wel i am wandering if im goin over board on not, here is my case, im yet to get married right never had sex before but now most of the times if i go take a bath i find myself playn up with my manhood (murstbatn). At 1st i ws experiment if i can get rock hard erection then i ended up cumn. So im warried does this behavioural change happen to anyone prior to getn married or im just getn lustful, are there any side effects to it, if yes what are they?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

the only side effect is hair growth on your palm!

Just kidding. Yes, it's perfectly natural. My guess is you're just a late bloomer... don't have a father figure to talk to about it & found a site you could ask about it. 

Seriously- it's normal in your teens to do this. To think lustful thoughts, even if you didn't "want to".


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Orion09 said:


> Wel i am wandering if im goin over board on not, here is my case, im yet to get married right never had sex before but now most of the times if i go take a bath i find myself playn up with my manhood (murstbatn). At 1st i ws experiment if i can get rock hard erection then i ended up cumn. So im warried does this behavioural change happen to anyone prior to getn married or im just getn lustful, are there any side effects to it, if yes what are they?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are 27 years old. I started masturbating at age 9.

Masturbating is normal and healthy. In fact if one does not do this they will likely have wet dreams. 
I would get my T levels checked before I married.

How old is your fiance? What is her expereince?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

what, you haven't been doing it since you were about 10????? 
of course it's normal!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> what, you haven't been doing it since you were about 10?????
> of course it's normal!


Is 27 a metric value?


----------



## Orion09 (May 25, 2012)

Entropy, well my fiance is 23yrz, and a virgin from birth same with me. Anyway 27 is not a metric value but age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

